# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  USB mikrokontrolieris

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki!
Kads butu krutakais un letakais USB mikrokontrolieris?
Esmu dzirdejis, ka AVR esot krietni krutaki par PIC (vairak instrukciju). Esmu pat noskatijis AT90USB646, bet nav ne jausmas, cik tads varetu maksat, savukart
PIC18f4250 maksa ~3.5$ un suporte USB 2.0 un vispar izskatas loti labs diils, bet nevelos iestreegt pie PIC, ja ir kas labaks UN LETAKS par to!
Paldies!
Beefy

----------


## Delfins

Ir jāizvēlās piemērotākais, nevis krutākais.

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt tomēr ņem kādu MCU grigi un pieliec atseviški USB čipu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vinchi - izmaksas...  :: 
Ja godigi - tas PIC ir reala stele. Vinam ir 8kb flash atmina kuru vins pats var kodet, ADC konvertors un 22 IO pini. Par 3$ dolariem  - tas ir diezgan leti, bet esmu dzirdejis viedoklus, ka AVR ir "krutaki" par PIC. Nu ok - sitas ir jaunas paudzes PIC un vinam jau ir 86 instrukcijas, kas ir pamatigs progres un atrums ir 12MIPS, kas ari ir ok, bet protams, ja ir citi cipi ar vel lielaku atrumu, vairak instrukcijam un vairak citam spejam - kapec kaveties pie PIC? Laiks attistities un apgut citus mikrokontrolierus. Viens dzeks rakstija, ka PIC smird un jus vinu tepat sitaja foruma atradisiet...  :: 
Tas at90usb464 - ta bija iespaidiga mantina - 64 pini, AD konvertori -vesela kaudze, USB suport - vesela kaudze - gan controler, gan device. Audio kaut kads tur sampleris, 16MIPS (vairaak), 135 instrukcijas. Tiesa - ne PIC ne sim Atmel modelim nav dalisanas un man nav ne jausmas, cik tas atmels varetu maksat.

Isteniba ari tas pic bus dargak par 3$... 3$ tikai amerika..  :: 
Varbut ir kaut kas letaks par 3$?

Beefy

----------


## Delfins

Lētāk par 3$ būs vienīgi, ja pasūtīsi >1000gab.  ::

----------


## M_J

Nevar AVR un PICus salīdzināt pēc principa kurš ir krutāks. Katram ir savas priekšrocības un trūkumi. Agrāk strādāju ar PICiem, tad pārgāju uz AVR, bet ne tāpēc, ka tie ir krutāki, bija 90-to gadu beigās pēkšņas grūtības ar PICu sagādi, bet termiņi negaidīja. Tagad, rakstot kādu programmas fragmentu priekš AVR dažkārt atceros, cik eleganti un īsi un ātri ar PICiem dažkārt varēja izdarīt to, kas ar atmeliem sanāk garāk. Par instrukciju skaitu, tas attiecas uz tiem kas raksta ASMā, kādu daļu no pieejamajām instrukcijām jūs izmantojat? Es kādus 70%, ne vairāk. Lielai daļai instrukciju funkcijas pilnīgi vai daļēji pārklājas. Tad kāda jēga no tā lielā instrukciju skaita?

----------


## Epis

Es tieši tagat Olimexā pētīju viņu piedāvātās plates un tur ir USB kiti par normālu cenu (tas nav dārgi) un tur bīj viens proto bords ar USB priekš AVR AT90S8535 compatible deviciem nezinu vait tavs AVR ietilps tajā sarakstā. 
Es ar par to kad vaig izmēģināt varkākas mikrenes lai īsti zinātu kas irkas. 

ja runā par asambler valodas programmēšanu tad Piciem mīnus bij tas kad viņiem ir tas viens darba reģistrs, bet AVR tādu ir 32 un tas arī ir tā galvenā lieta kādēļ man labāk patīk avr mikrenes nekā Pic pārējais viss kā citām mikrenēm (jūra ar perifērijām utt.).

man pašam gribās pamēģinināt tos ARM7 procesorus tur olimexā ir 40 bordi ar ARM7 un ARM9 pročiem ieksitot plates ar USB  kontaktu, visvairāk ir plates ar philips LPC2000 sērijas čipiem. 
Man liekas kad es kautkad sev vienu plati nopirkšu ar Arm7 mikreni kurai ir 400ksps ADC convertieris un liela Flash atmiņa vai nu 256K vai ar 512K (lai no procesora varētu iekonfigurēt FPGA mikreni).

----------


## janispu

> Sveiki!
> Kads butu krutakais un letakais USB mikrokontrolieris?


 Labs varētu būt FT245. WinXP uzreiz atpazīst, savukārt galā ir buferis kurā var ierakstīt baitus, vai no tā nolasīt.

----------


## Rett

sheit ir lib ar kuru gandriz uz jebkura avr satoisit usb portu  :: 
http://www.obdev.at/products/avrusb/index.html

----------


## sharps

Jaani vai tev ir kaada informaacija kur LV var dabuut tos FT245?

----------


## janispu

> Jaani vai tev ir kaada informaacija kur LV var dabuut tos FT245?


 Rīgā tas ir nopērkams Argusā.

----------


## Vinchi

FTDI tomēr sāk jau novecot. Vari pasūtīt bezmaksas kā paraugu CP2101 no Silicon Laboratories  ::  Pluss tāds ka CP2101 nevajag nekādu papildus komponentu.


Vai tiešām PIC18f4250 atbalsta USB 2.0 ar pilno ātrumu?

----------


## Delfins

Arī sveces novecojušas,.. bet nez kāpēc lieto  ::

----------


## marcina

> FTDI tomēr sāk jau novecot. Vari pasūtīt bezmaksas kā paraugu CP2101 no Silicon Laboratories  Pluss tāds ka CP2101 nevajag nekādu papildus komponentu.
> 
> 
> Vai tiešām PIC18f4250 atbalsta USB 2.0 ar pilno ātrumu?


 klau - bet vai pats mēģinājis pasūtīt? cik tā piegāde maksā!?
P.S. kāpēc gan neizmēģināt to, ko dod par velti. starp citu - ar ko, piemēram, sample atškiras no īstā?   ::

----------


## zzz

> FTDI tomēr sāk jau novecot. Vari pasūtīt bezmaksas kā paraugu CP2101 no Silicon Laboratories


 Paarlieciigi reklameet haljavas shai forumaa droshi vien ka nevajadzeetu, a to mazie beerni pasuutiis visu kam tik rokas tiks klaat (ar potenciaalajaam sekaam ka peec tam kantoris uz tuudalinju valsti Latviju nesuutiis vairs vispaar neko)

Un konkreeti shii shtuchka ir mazaa QFN korpusinjaa, kuru maketenee neiebaaziisi un maajas apstaakljos PCB taa vis paaraak vienkaarshi neuztaisiisi.

----------


## Vinchi

QFN korpus nav vēl tik sarežģīti lodējams pietiks ar labu fēnu.  ::  Bet protams atkarīgs no katra paša iemaņām.

Piegāde parasti ir bezmaksas par Silicon Laboratories varu uzzināt konkrētāk.

No dallas maxim sūtot piegāde ir bezmaksas paraugi arī vienīgi par atmuitošanu var sanākt samaksāt kādus 0.02 Ls par mikreni.

Priekš CP2101 var pasūtīt evaluation bordu bet protams lētāk pašam uztaisīt.

----------


## zzz

> QFN korpus nav vēl tik sarežģīti lodējams pietiks ar labu fēnu.


 Var, daudz ko var pielodeet  :: 

Tachu probleema ne jau pielodeeshanaa bet gan visai akuraataa plates taisiishanas tehnologjijaa kas vajadziiga shaadaa gadiijumaa (un iista soldermask arii nemaz nebuutu par skaadi).

Kaa arii ja jautaajums tiek staadiits - a man vajag viskrutaako USB mikrokontroleri pasaulee - tas kaut kaa nerada vis iespaidu ka cilveeks, kursh shaadu jautaajumu uzdod, lietai ir piegaajis nopietni.  Ko vinjam iisteniibaa vajag, ir visvienkaarshaako USB mikrokontroleri pasaulee - lai patreneetos un saprastu ko noziimee softa uzrakstiishanu ABAAM sisteemas puseem.

----------


## Vinchi

Tādā gadījumā labāk tiešām izmantot ATmega8 vai ATmega48 un meklēt gatavus piemērus internetā kas jau tika minēti šajā tematā.

ATmega8 var diezgan vienkārši un ar maz detaļām bez FTDI čipa pieslēgt USB.

----------


## janispu

> ATmega8 var diezgan vienkārši un ar maz detaļām bez FTDI čipa pieslēgt USB.


 Var, bet tad USB protokols jāorganizē programmiski. FT245 no programmista viedokļa tiek uztverts kā datu buferis, ko kura dati jānolasa, vai tajā dati jāieraksta, tādējādi kontrolieris nav pārslogots ar USB apkalpošanu un var veikt savus pamatuzdevumus. Daži iebildīs, ka FT245 maksā "bargu" naudu un tādējādi domā ietaupīt. Tomēr prakse rāda, ka pārspīlēti taupot santīmus, bieži vien tiek zaudēti lati.

----------

